# Pollen Collection



## LdyLunatic (Sep 22, 2006)

The male plant is generally not something you want in your flower room....but in order for us to collect pollen Zen and myself put a male into the room on 12/12 with the ladies. The better light allows for a nice healthy growth.

He was kept under close watch for the pollen sacs to start to turn color slightly....then he is yanked out and put into a cabinet alone under compact floro bulbs.

A male doesn't need the amount of care and love that a female does....he will continue to grow and produce much pollen under minimal care as long as you keep the light cycle the same


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 22, 2006)

The male is placed in the cabinet...a styrofoam plate cut and inserted around the stem to catch any pollen that will drop.

As he matures to his full pollen sacks ....we then cut off the main branches and place them in cups of water..

The male has already produced tons of pollen....it is now just needing to be released for collection.

As the branches start to die off the pollen sacs dry and pop open and will fall on your tin foil that you have placed under to catch it


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 22, 2006)

The pollen can now be placed in a square of foil and put inside a plastic container inside the fridge. Zen and myself have stored and collected pollen this way with excellent results. The pollen has stayed viable for longer than 60 days.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool!! I am nowhere near the point of trying to breed my own crosses at this point.


----------



## Constantlyhigh (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas.  A man needs ideas too....

I have no need for collecting pollen this year, but I'm supposed to be getting some good seeds in a few weeks and I am intersted in learning how to take a pack of ten seeds and turn them into 100 without totally destroying my bud.

I've heard that you're supposed to grow out the entire pack and choose the best female and male plants to be parents for your batch of seeds. You then collect pollen, as noted above, and then transfer some pollen to a few buds on the parent female using tweexers so that only a few buds contain seeds, while the other buds remain seedless.

When would I want to pollenate my buds?  
In the 1st weeks of flowering? 
A month before harvest?  
Somewhere inbetween?

How long does it take a seed to mature?
How big should the seeds be to be good seeds?


----------



## jraddude (Oct 24, 2006)

About how long is it between when you can first see the sacs and when they burst open? Im doing the same thing, I have a male and female flowering in the same room, but i dont want all the female going to seed production.


----------



## Hick (Oct 25, 2006)

jraddude said:
			
		

> About how long is it between when you can first see the sacs and when they burst open? Im doing the same thing, I have a male and female flowering in the same room, but i dont want all the female going to seed production.


once the sacks have swolllen, only a matter of a few days before pollen release.
Seeds take 4 weeks minimum to form and mature to viability..._*minimum*_...


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

Hick   so  4 weeks its a minimum for them to reach maturity dammm im clouse to that time


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 15, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> Hick   so  4 weeks its a minimum for them to reach maturity dammm im clouse to that time




hey brouli, I see balls on some plants.  Ill post pics later today.  Anyhow when do lowryders start busting pollen sacks?

I have 1 fem low plant verified, and plan to try to breed with queen stinky since she is in like week 3 of flowering and still has like 5 to go hehe.   See how a lowryder skunk hybred does.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 15, 2007)

24-27 days and they broke on mine, last grow that is but they were on the balcony , good luck man i hope everything goeswell


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 16, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> 24-27 days and they broke on mine, last grow that is but they were on the balcony , good luck man i hope everything goeswell



thanks man, i will psot picstures.    they are only 3 weeks old lol.   But yea 1 fem two dudes so far.  Out of 8.   You were right females are smaller than males at first.

Anyhow dude, ill take some pics of the pollenating process, hopefully any errors or good job I do can help some peeps


----------



## Brouli (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok  im waiting on pics  i will do the same


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 17, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> Ok  im waiting on pics  i will do the same




No bursting yet, think one of the dudes is a hermie.  

I have them away from the fems, 3 confirmed fems.   

Little tiny one is like stuck.  Forgot to grow.  I think it's bad genes it's also deformed.

I will probably sacrifice a whole female to seeds.   Mightest well stock up on some lowryder seeds, 2 months to harvest is awesome.   I am hoping to get some viable crossbreeds off lowryder and my skunk, my skunk has like 4-5 weeks to go in flowering.   Hopefully lowryder pollen will come soon.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

OK  i got very important Question


HOW MUCH POLLEN SHOULD I PUT ON THE WHITE HAIRS , AND ITS ONCE GOOD OR DO I NEED MORE THAN THAT ( couse i'm adding pollen to my female every day , 4 days that is and 75% of white hairs turn red-brown 
HOW MUCH LONGER SHOULD I DO IT ??


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 19, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> OK  i got very important Question
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH POLLEN SHOULD I PUT ON THE WHITE HAIRS , AND ITS ONCE GOOD OR DO I NEED MORE THAN THAT ( couse i'm adding pollen to my female every day , 4 days that is and 75% of white hairs turn red-brown
> HOW MUCH LONGER SHOULD I DO IT ??




I still have no pollen.. but the guys stink!

Some of the balls fell when I jiggled the plant trying to make the pollen drop.  

I dunno.  They are only like 25 days old I think.  

How many days in did you actually get some pollen out of them?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> OK i got very important Question
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH POLLEN SHOULD I PUT ON THE WHITE HAIRS , AND ITS ONCE GOOD OR DO I NEED MORE THAN THAT ( couse i'm adding pollen to my female every day , 4 days that is and 75% of white hairs turn red-brown
> HOW MUCH LONGER SHOULD I DO IT ??


 

if you have dying pistils then its done...dropping pollen on her once would have been plenty


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok.. will that work? to put pollen on just a few buds of a plant that is flowering?  or will that spred thu tha plant and make all the bud produce seeds?  because i dont want seeds in my bud at all  but if this works id like to pick one or 2 big buds to put it on and get seeds back..


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2007)

yes you can do that ,  after you do that wait an hour and sprey her with with water


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Apr 23, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> yes you can do that , after you do that wait an hour and sprey her with with water


 
brouli...do you spray the entire plant, or just the branches/flowers that you polinated??  Also, what's the purpose of doing this?  Reply appreciated...

Nelson


----------



## gribb (Apr 23, 2007)

i dont want to offend anyone but i know if im dealing with a gene pool devided by two seperate plants that each plant should recieve the same love attention, lights, nutes. ect...puny males make puney buds like puney female make puney buds.....heres one of my boys that gets the exact same as the females that are going to be seeded.....gribb


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 25, 2007)

I pollinated my skunky by a male lowryder and a lowryder fem.  I wanted to control where seeds came from, at first I moistened a paper clip after collecting pollen and rolled the clip in it then slid it through the pistils.   Then I decided wth, I sprayed down plants a little... then gravved a pen cap moistened that up and then slid that through pistils.   The pen cap of a bic, its black, worked perfect cuz I could see pollin rubbin off.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 25, 2007)

gribb you tryin to sound smart but , i hope your female look better than you male  next time bring your light closer to plant , and i dont want to offend you  so dont get me wrong.

Dize nice job bro   what i do is i take black paper and catch pollen  on it and then gently shake paper over pistills , and after hour i just use a droper to put few drops of water on that pistils and thats the whole process.

i spray my plants with water every day,   so ihope that anwser you question 

PS  my method sims to work couse my female its fatt and full of seeds


----------



## gribb (Apr 26, 2007)

gribb you tryin to sound smart but , i hope your female look better than you male next time bring your light closer to plant , and i dont want to offend you so dont get me wrong....

lolololololol ok i will lolololololol thanks for the advice lololololol


----------



## Brouli (Apr 27, 2007)

OK  i got BIG question :
how do you collect seeds ??

do wait until regural harvest date or something different couse my seeds  look like they going to come out ,  never did that before any help welcome


----------



## gribb (Apr 27, 2007)

i wait a week or two after harvest time is susposed to be... if there green than their still immiture... somtimes you can get them to mature throught the dry and cure process....or ill harvest whats not seeded and leave the rest to mature and ripen....gribb


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I think pollinating the Lowryder fem worked, where the hairs were on the crown it looks like seed bulges mini green seeds.   

Stinky my skunk musta thought lowryder sperm was too low brow for it lol I pollinated the heck outta her with lowryder pollen, no sign of seeds.  She's a great plant only did 3 buds on her, want genes she is surprisingly awesome.   


Lowryder pregnant fem is sexy, she is crystaly and looks like a bud already lol.   

Brouli, how you doing man?  Any chance you can take pics of seed bud.   How many seeds you think you going to get more than ten?


----------



## gribb (Apr 30, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Well I think pollinating the Lowryder fem worked, where the hairs were on the crown it looks like seed bulges mini green seeds.
> 
> if the hairs are gone then you got her.. they usually stall out for a week then pick back up and take off.....the bracts will swell and split open to reveal your seeds.....some seeds mature in 2 weeks some 4 weeks dependendant upon varitiy and grow conditions.....i think its cool to watch the net crop form....gribb


----------



## Brouli (Apr 30, 2007)

Dizelio i will try  to take pic later today when  i will go over grow house 

and i expecting oround 30 seeds maybe more ( i hope   ) 
hmmmmmmmm   so plant will stil grow when seeds will start to come out ??
couse mine alreade start to break and i can see seeds inside ??


----------



## gribb (May 1, 2007)

what color were the seed you planted do you recall if so thats the color you want.. not green or white the part of the seed thats unexposed is still maturing they will literally fall out if you let them... i remembere one time i had 3 seedlings growing from one of the flowering plants that was finishing... couldnt figured it out.... till i smoked the bud..lol so if its all of that varity better be real sure there done..... or from what you posted inyr other tread youll end up with the same low germ rate.......bet my garden on that one..lol..some breeders are in too much of a hurry and buyers pay the price..and the breeders know this and still do it.... out of 10 seeds i expect 1 good female and one good male...i can make 10,000 seeds on one plant when its the only of the onlys.... and i want those beans..gribb


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

great posts on here thanks


----------



## Vegs (Jan 17, 2009)

> Seeds take 4 weeks minimum to form and mature to viability...minimum...



I roll with 6 weeks to be on the safe side and get more mature beans although I know 4 weeks is minimum. =)


----------



## Rockster (Jan 17, 2009)

@Gribb.No offence taken but pampering your males will not in any way improve the genetics of the pollen you collect but will hasten maturity.

Pollen only needs to be applied once to initiate seed formation but obviously repeated applications will produce more seeds although it shouldnt be done with less than 5 weeks to full maturity or you end up having immature seeds that need extra time on the plant so if its a selective pollination (only part of the plant is pollinated) the sensi virgin part of the plant will be over ripe which may not appeal to some folk.

Collect the seeds after the pot is dry as removing them by hand earlier is a pain.


----------

